# New wave of drivers again



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

Has anyone noticed they hired a bunch of new drivers again? And just like a couple months ago, I’m not seeing the same blocks I normally would. Anyone else?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

What city are you in? Seems like it's hard to get a shift here in Dallas


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

jade88 said:


> Has anyone noticed they hired a bunch of new drivers again? And just like a couple months ago, I'm not seeing the same blocks I normally would. Anyone else?


Nope not here


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> What city are you in? Seems like it's hard to get a shift here in Dallas


Los Angeles. I mainly look for hw blocks.


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

I haven't noticed many new drivers but there has been lots of turnover with WH staff, and ID/load-in changes. (Seattle)


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Amazon hires in new drivers from their waiting lists in almost every large city at least once a month. These cities are never posted on the Flex portal but are pulled from internal wait lists so just because your city isn't on the flex web site doesn't mean that Amazon isn't onboarding drivers in your area.

You can count on Amazon to continue to do this as there is no down side for them in having too many drivers. The only people who loose are the Flex drivers.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Yup they just hire off those on the waiting list and throw them reserve shifts for a few weeks. Then the noobs screw up and get fired or quit when they realize it's not what it looks like. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

This is happening in Riverside. Tons of new people again and blocks are drying up. The 9 am are almost non existent now. Seeing some mid day blocks usually starting around noon and they are a mess. One area then a bunch of spread out redelivery attempts that get thrown in.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Wait till Amazon starts onboarding more people for the holidays. It's the same cycle over and over.


----------



## ndigoboy (Mar 24, 2018)

Yup. They just onboarded a bunch of people. Typical open routes are now reserved for the newbies. For now.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

jade88 said:


> Los Angeles. I mainly look for hw blocks.


haven't seen a block in chino for a while. tons of hawthorne and east los angeles though. i just looked and there are many 3 and 4 hour shifts in hawthorne this morning alone. didn't take any though. hope to see shifts closer to my area.


----------



## Amazon flex lol (Apr 9, 2018)

New flex drivers are hungry for work. You older guys pass on blocks. So we just keep hiring. Fir us its about the delivery. NOT YOU


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

New guys are hungry for work until they can no longer get blocks because they've now become the older guys.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Lol new drivers are hungry. In my city the blocks are snatched in .00005 seconds and the noobs have no idea when they drop. Its impossible for them to get taken any quicker. 


The few blocks that do sit it wouldnt matter if Amazon hired 100 million flex drivers because:

A) weather
B) The pay is not enough for that particular time/day. Ie other gigs pay more during that slot.


----------



## Marcobjj (Sep 3, 2016)

jade88 said:


> Los Angeles. I mainly look for hw blocks.


those 4 hour evening blocks that we used to grab early in the morning Are gone. First they began disappearing from weekday shifts, but for the last few weeks of hey havent dropped on weekends either.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

*New wave of drivers again*,

Or the customers are finding out how much they owe in taxes ?


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

As Amazon onboards more and more drivers they have a larger pool of drivers to offer reserves to so that mitigates the need to offer as many block drops as they used to.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Speaking of reserves, has anyone gotten any for the upcoming week? They come out Friday afternoon/night here but no one has received any yet this week.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Yes


----------



## ndigoboy (Mar 24, 2018)

Bygosh said:


> Speaking of reserves, has anyone gotten any for the upcoming week? They come out Friday afternoon/night here but no one has received any yet this week.


Yes. They toss me 1 a week that I don't have to wake up early as **** for.


----------



## OJL (Jun 10, 2017)

It's only but so many drivers that will put up with Amazon's BS. There are also but so many people willing to do those 4hr blocks waaaay out in some town far away from their house. Also but so many people left after they continually fire drivers. Also but so many people that have a car, clean record and that actually WANT to do Amazon flex. So just wait it out. If they're hiring a new wave, that means the old waves are frustrating Amazon. Which is ALWAYS a good thing in my opinion!!


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

It's not a temporary hiring wave but a continuous hiring of new drivers. There is no down side for Amazon to continuously hire on new drivers and they have a virtually unlimited amount of new drivers waiting in the wings.


----------



## OJL (Jun 10, 2017)

dkcs said:


> It's not a temporary hiring wave but a continuous hiring of new drivers. There is no down side for Amazon to continuously hire on new drivers and they have a virtually unlimited amount of new drivers waiting in the wings.


It's not as unlimited as Amazon wants people to think. A lot of those people waiting in the wings, have to find other work in the meantime, some lose interest and some don't want to do it like they once did. Like I said, Amazon is just mad current drivers won't accept their shitty blocks so they're trying to punish current drivers in hopes that new drivers will pan out. But, like always, they'll come crawling back once packages start getting delivered to wrong addresses, or blocks start getting canceled or not picked up at all.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

dkcs said:


> It's not a temporary hiring wave but a continuous hiring of new drivers. There is no down side for Amazon to continuously hire on new drivers and they have a virtually unlimited amount of new drivers waiting in the wings.


There is a downside for Prime Now. Noobs are constanty late, rejecting stops, not showing up etc... for logistics it' not as big of a deal cause you have till 9pm. The prime managers hate it though.

It's also incredibly easy to solve the logistics problem...jusy pay more. Start at 20 in all markets then increase by $1 until people stop forfeiting etc.

$100 4 hour blocks with 50 packages are still cheaper then all the other options.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

It's a Wash - Rinse cycle that repeats often. Just like or even more so than Uber/Lyft. One thing I've noticed in this market is that there seems to be less uber drivers. As fast as Amazon goes through there drivers, the pool will dry up much faster than Uber/Lyft.

Corporate lives in a Glass bubble that are always a few cards short of a full deck. Fueled by the Analists padding the numbers to keep there jobs, to make them selves looks good, to collect that bonus at the end of the year. Am I wrong ?

And just because a block is $18 an hour. There is no Booking or Service fees to write off on your taxes like with Ride-Share. Which brings the hourly down to nearly on par with Uber/Lyft. LA market excluded. So the only biggest difference between the two is that Amazon = less miles on the car.


----------



## dantiv (Mar 1, 2017)

Here’s my opinion of Amazon - Screw em!

I quit Flex 100% and I feel so much better.

Oh and I stopped ordering from Amazon since I’ve seen how they treat people doing their work. I’ve decided to support local businesses. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

As long as these gig employers are allowed to hire undocumented emigrants with no check on their legal right to work in the US then gig employers like Amazon will have an unlimited supply of drivers fighting to work for $18 an hour or less.

All they need is a drivers license, which currently 12 states make available without any check to see if one is a legal resident or not of the US.

Florida is an excellent example of this.

There are drivers doing Flex in Florida right now for $11 to $12 per hour + tips after they pay a block seller to assign blocks to them. In Miami this has made it impossible for drivers to even get work as block sellers have the entire market with drivers willing to give up to 40% of a block price to get work.


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

Undocumented workers are only part of the problem. The gig economy is a whole new frontier in the race to the bottom. Assuming the problem of undocumented workers is ever truly solved, what then? Strike for fairer compensation? Form a union? The traditional remedies available to employees/workers really won't work. Undocumented or not, people will happily flood past the picket line to get whatever scraps they can from the corporate table. Jobs are being outsourced or moved to H1B/TN visa workers at staggering rates, laws protecting workers are being attacked as I write this, and the middle class continues to shrink; creating an ever growing group of people desperate enough to take whatever they can get to make ends meet. Wages haven't kept pace with inflation for almost 40 years and the cracks are becoming impossible to plaster over. No, the problem is far too large to blame on a single class of people; unless that class is the corrupt politicians and greedy, sociopathic corporations.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

dkcs said:


> As long as these gig employers are allowed to hire undocumented emigrants with no check on their legal right to work in the US then gig employers like Amazon will have an unlimited supply of drivers fighting to work for $18 an hour or less.
> 
> All they need is a drivers license, which currently 12 states make available without any check to see if one is a legal resident or not of the US.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't they need a SS number to sign up? Or they are using a fake one?


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

Bygosh said:


> Wouldn't they need a SS number to sign up? Or they are using a fake one?


The IRS will issue a Tax ID to anybody with an ID regardless of legal status. That Tax ID is used instead of SSN. All this would be fixed by regulating the background check industry. It works reverse from the credit industry. No history equals a CLEAN RECORD.


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

DeathByFlex said:


> Undocumented workers are only part of the problem. The gig economy is a whole new frontier in the race to the bottom. Assuming the problem of undocumented workers is ever truly solved, what then? Strike for fairer compensation? Form a union? The traditional remedies available to employees/workers really won't work. Undocumented or not, people will happily flood past the picket line to get whatever scraps they can from the corporate table. Jobs are being outsourced or moved to H1B/TN visa workers at staggering rates, laws protecting workers are being attacked as I write this, and the middle class continues to shrink; creating an ever growing group of people desperate enough to take whatever they can get to make ends meet. Wages haven't kept pace with inflation for almost 40 years and the cracks are becoming impossible to plaster over. No, the problem is far too large to blame on a single class of people; unless that class is the corrupt politicians and greedy, sociopathic corporations.


Blame the greedy not the needy


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Bygosh said:


> Wouldn't they need a SS number to sign up? Or they are using a fake one?


The IRS allows one to sign up for an ITIN number to afford undocumented workers the ability to pay taxes if they choose to do so from their employment in the US. Most often these numbers are used to qualify for the earned income tax credit for children that are still back in their home country. It's quite possible to get thousands back in refunds every year doing this. The EITC is a huge fraud on the US taxpayers that is allowed to legally continue. The fraud estimate in the EITC program is over $15.6 BILLION per year and growing.

So they don't even need a fake social. The US government will hand out a number to use in lieu of a social to work in the US as long as you don't have a valid social security number.

https://www.irs.gov/individuals/individual-taxpayer-identification-number

Of course when you go to the IRS web site it's stated that you can't use this number for anything other than filing taxes but it is VERY common for undocumented workers to use this and EITN numbers to get around the right to work requirements and collect hefty EITC refunds.

And I blame the politicians for this. They make the rules and allow the attacks on our country and American workers to continue every day.

http://www.thesocialcontract.com/artman2/publish/tsc_28_2/tsc-28-2-eitc-intro.shtml

https://cis.org/Child-Tax-Credits-Illegal-Immigrants

https://thinkfreelymedia.org/the-earned-income-tax-credit-is-riddled-with-errors-and-fraud/

https://www.heritage.org/welfare/re...dit-and-additional-child-tax-credit-end-waste

https://www.nationalreview.com/2016/06/eitc-fraud-honduran-scammers-steal-millions/


----------

